# Cabinet lock suggestions



## James555 (30 Dec 2022)

Evening,
I've made a storage cabinet for a member of the family and they want a lock installed. Nothing heavy, just to keep nosy people out. 
The cabinet is pretty basic, 18mm MDF with overlay doors on soft close hinges. Think kitchen cabinet style.
I tried cam locks but got 180 degree ones by mistake, but they didn't strike me as the best option. Happy to be convinced otherwise though.... 
Any suggestions?
Thanks.


----------



## Bingy man (31 Dec 2022)

Have a look at Toolstation online- search for cabinet locks , they have a reasonable range that should meet your requirements, if you can navigate Screwfix,s website they also have a similar range.


----------



## Doug71 (31 Dec 2022)

Bit of an out there suggestion and not that secure but how about mounting a couple of the child safety magnetic locks. Almost like a secret lock and would save drilling holes through your new cabinet  

Examples here



https://www.amazon.co.uk/Dokon-Magnetic-Cupboard-Cabinets-Drawers/dp/B0746MZSJ6/ref=asc_df_B0746MZSJ6/?tag=googshopuk-21&linkCode=df0&hvadid=208288929966&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=8964498156587032826&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9046286&hvtargid=pla-422678545836&th=1


----------



## XTiffy (1 Jan 2023)

Try Hafele, Cabinet locks. They always have good technical drawings as to how they fit.


----------



## James555 (2 Jan 2023)

Bingy man said:


> Have a look at Toolstation online- search for cabinet locks , they have a reasonable range that should meet your requirements, if you can navigate Screwfix,s website they also have a similar range.


Thanks but I have. Cam locks seem to be the way forward but theirs are 180 degree. 


Doug71 said:


> Bit of an out there suggestion and not that secure but how about mounting a couple of the child safety magnetic locks. Almost like a secret lock and would save drilling holes through your new cabinet
> 
> Examples here
> 
> ...


Thanks but needs to be a lock and key setup. 


XTiffy said:


> Try Hafele, Cabinet locks. They always have good technical drawings as to how they fit.


Thanks I'm looking now......and losing the will to live!!


----------

